# weather down my way



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

well as of now we have ice ,, and sleet and some snow ,, but later tonight is it expected to get real nasty ,, 2-4 inches of snow and then more sleet and freezing rain ,, man i want the tropics or the eqautor ,, u know warm rving weather      :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## dennis1949 (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Here it turned the grass white and got the streets wet. Then it quit.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Just started snowing here about 10 minutes ago...all schools around my county are closed already just on the threat.  I sent a very disappointed teacher and 5th grader out the door about 45 minutes ago..."Snow days are almost as good as camping."


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Rained here.  46 degrees yesterday.  Brrrrrr!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Our snow started before dawn.  By 7:00 we had about 2".  Now at 10:00, still coming down but supposed to stop early afternoon.  Hope the prediction of freezing rain does not come true.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Cloudy 48,dreary,cold, messy and no snow here :dead:


----------



## PattieAM (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

I'm currently over in Cape May, NJ, and expecting the snow showers/sleet/rain this afternoon.  My home in Maryland has not yet gotten it, but, it appears to be coming from the south, so we will be slammed!  I can handle the snow, some sleet, but the freezing rain I do not care for at all.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

This global warming is really killing me   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

IT JUST WET AND COLD HERE NO SNOW .SLEET OR SUNSHINE We are waiting on march then we kick off rv'ing again


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

hey Hollis, just head South a little early.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

well when i got up this morning all was just wet ,, no snow ,,, but we have a good chance for it again this weekend .. so i'll wait and see ..   :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Well, our freezing rain did not come.  Glad of that.  Wet roads are refreezing tonight.  Will be bad in the morning.  Temps in the high 40's tomorrow so all will be OK soon, but on Sat. we might get another round.  HIGH on Sunday will be mid 20's with low in teens. BURR!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

double that brrrrr Ken we to are gonna get hit this weekend ,, but none of our roads are refreeezing ,, they dried up by noon ,, so that's a good thing  :approve:      

MAN AM I READY FOR SPRING but i really want SUMMER    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 19, 2008)

RE: weather down my way



OKWHO HUFF AND PUFF AND SENT THE WHITE STUFF MY WAY.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's 31 and we are expecting 2-4 inches of the white stuff late this evening and tonight. Now I know it had to 730 or Nash who is catching now, maybe it was Ken don't, know. We are getting sleet now and the cover is off the MH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anybody volunteering to come and put it back on?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well for those of you who are in North East stay inside and stay warm. 

Hollis


----------



## brodavid (Jan 19, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

God watch over all of you and keep you safe and warm,


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

ok i want a room at u'r place dave ,, it's 10 degrees here now ,, we got into the high 20's today  ,, but  tomorrow is gonna be like alaska ,, high 28 ,, low 0
Man i hate this global warming    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 20, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

We got snow yesterday 17 degree last night, 36 high today and back in the high teens tonight  :dead:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Cold here in florida.  41/29 yesterday.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

We got rain night before last and than it froze we are getting 20+ at night and 55 days.  Rain so much it put two inches in my car and did something to the electrical dont know what yet sending it to the shop today.  Also put a inch of water thru our slideout into the bedroom.  Good grief


----------



## brodavid (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

we have a spare bedroom 730, if you do not mind sleeping with our dog, it is really his room, I know that you are upset about the cold , it will get to 39 here today, david sends his prayers to all,
msjackie


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Well, here in sunny Cal. we've had mild temps in the 70's with just a few clouds passing by.  Down to the 60's in the evening, but a light sweater takes care of that.   :evil:    NOT !!  The weather isn't like what I've read above, but it gets down to the low 30's and warms to the 50's daytime.  Had some rain last night and today.  When it's in the 30's it feel like the teens though.  I know, I'm a wuss.  Oh, by the way....another grandchild arrived today !!  A healthy boy.  Makes 4 now.  Sorry, got off track.  Hope all is well with everyone..


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

CONGRATS Scooter on your new grand son, Hey it's OK to brag about a new grand son .If you didn't I would be disappointed in U.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Thanks..  My little story..  I had to work last night from 10:30 pm til 06:30 this morn.  Not my usual shift.  Last night about midnight my son calls me and says its time.  I got off and went to the hospital 100miles away.  Dog tired. Came home..and now sitten with two other grankids while the wife returns to the hospital and takes our daughter to visit.  I'm trying to read and type here while picking up toys and put'n on a princess outfit on my grand daughter.  Busy, busy... :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

isn't life good. enjoy your little bundle of joys


----------



## C Nash (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Nothing like them Scooter.  Congrats on the new one and just wait until you get the great. Just got our first greats TWIN girls. :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

CONGRATS scooter ,, havw fun with one more    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Twins !!  Well, it'll be years before I hit the 'great' as the oldest grand is only 3 yrs old.  Never thought it could be this much fun.  Kinda keeps me thinking like I was a kid...


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 21, 2008)

Re: weather down my way

Thanks Rod.


----------

